# Towing



## savagegarrick (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm just checking to see if anyone here tows with thier allroad? I could have sworn I've seen it done somewhere. I have a GTI and soon I'll be upgrading. I'm pretty sure soon after that will be a boat or jet ski as well. So that means I need a vehicle that tows. A toureag or Q7 is most definatle out of my price range. So that being said are there tow packages available for the allroad? If so does that mean any audi avant and maybe VW variants as well?


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I met a dude a the Duetche Classic who tows a 20'er with his AR.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Towing (savagegarrick)*

The allroad can tow and it was an option to get the tow package. I know of a guy who uses his allroad to tow his A4 to the track on an aluminum trailer. Another who tows a tournament ski boat. Audi dealers are now sold out of the hitches. I personally would not opt for a generic built one. You can get a TUV approved one from Germany for around a grand. I do not recall the class rating.
I would suggest, if you are in the market to purchase an allroad to find one with the tow package on it. 


_Modified by eurocarzrule44 at 11:58 AM 8-13-2007_


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Towing ...yes I do...*

And many do. We use the OEM hitch. It replaces the internal rear bumber parts behind the plastic cover. Howver Audi no longer imports it or has it made. You choices are a cheap U-haul syle by curtis which is only class 1 or importing the Euro design OEM unit whick is class II. This unit is hidden like the OEM US CLass II units (3500 lbs) but it will seet you back about 900.00. One of the postes on audiworld's allroad forum can hook you up (pun intended).
I've towed over 4000 from Toronto to NY/LI with absolutly no problems.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Towing ...yes I do... (paulsb01)*

Just wanted to weight in and let prospective hitch customers know that we regularly import the European-spec A40V hitch from Bosal.
Pic is clickable and links to product detail page on EuroHitch.es.


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Towing ...yes I do... (OEMpl.us)*

Can that 5000 lb towing capacity be real? Is the C5 allroad rated that high?
I have an '05 and would like to add the towing package. Wonder if my after market (non-Audi, but was purchased from local Audi dealership) warranty will be compromised?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Towing ...yes I do... (gbssvcs)*

Yea I remember reading somewhere that the OEM Euro hitches are Class III, as opposed to OEM USA which is Class II. Class III is rated at 5000lbs.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Towing ...yes I do... (verb.move)*

Does every allroad come pre-wired for a trailer and what's included in the wiring? The reason I ask is my car is already wired. Assisted braking pre-wiring at all? That 5000lb rating one looks pretty cool.
This article is kinda interesting, one more reason to own an allroad.










_Modified by vr6ninja at 1:51 AM 8/17/2008_


----------

